# Training season



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Anybody run hounds this weekend?


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

Sure did. Cold trailed through a section and the one the dogs jumped and a stray came out. Had to catch the dogs after an hour because I had to be to work. Next time out will be Wednesday


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

It looked like a bear hunting convention on 612 east of Lewiston Saturday morning. Dogs do all the work and you people just sit in parked trucks and talk to each other...


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Spartan88 said:


> It looked like a bear hunting convention on 612 east of Lewiston Saturday morning. Dogs do all the work and you people just sit in parked trucks and talk to each other...


I think you mean the hounds have all the fun. 

Good luck this season and stay safe.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Had great running both Saturday and Sunday. Out of shape fat dogs produced no trees. We will get there.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nostromo said:


> I think you mean the hounds have all the fun.
> 
> Good luck this season and stay safe.


I don't have hounds but I love listening to them run near my house.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Had great running both Saturday and Sunday. Out of shape fat dogs produced no trees. We will get there.


Sure, only the hounds are fat and out of shape...


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

My jaw muscles are in prime condition for sitting in the truck and holding down the convention with the gift of gab


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I'll be living vicariously through you guys until little league and travel softball is over. Don't forget to post pics!!! I'm currently in negotiations to get some hounds of my own. Not with the hounds current owner, domestic negotiation......


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Here you go! Bear in da Road!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Spartan88 said:


> It looked like a bear hunting convention on 612 east of Lewiston Saturday morning. Dogs do all the work and you people just sit in parked trucks and talk to each other...


You are welcome to ride with me anytime and see how much sitting in the truck talking on the radio I do! My only condition is that if you ride with me, you need to walk with me too. 

It's a serious open invite. If I can keep up with the dogs and the bear, and I'm a fat out of shape houndsman, you certainly should be able to.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Scottygvsu said:


> I'm currently in negotiations to get some hounds of my own. Not with the hounds current owner, domestic negotiation......


Don't even mess around, go with whatever it takes... chocolate, foot rubs, date nights, weekends away (from April 15 - June 8). Just saying.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I can do dates, candy, or a new car. No way on the foot rubs. Can't wash that foot smell off my hands with gasoline.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I like to ride with Scott and sleep while he looks for tracks!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

srconnell22 said:


> You are welcome to ride with me anytime and see how much sitting in the truck talking on the radio I do! My only condition is that if you ride with me, you need to walk with me too.
> 
> It's a serious open invite. If I can keep up with the dogs and the bear, and I'm a fat out of shape houndsman, you certainly should be able to.


I would love to do that sometime! I really do love to hear the hounds that run by my house. That was my favorite part of rabbit hunting growing up, chasing the beagles.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

FYI I rode with Scott a few times cause I used to like to hear the beagles run. Highly addictive try it at your own risk!



Spartan88 said:


> I would love to do that sometime! I really do love to hear the hounds that run by my house. That was my favorite part of rabbit hunting growing up, chasing the beagles.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> You are welcome to ride with me anytime and see how much sitting in the truck talking on the radio I do! My only condition is that if you ride with me, you need to walk with me too.
> 
> It's a serious open invite. If I can keep up with the dogs and the bear, and I'm a fat out of shape houndsman, you certainly should be able to.



I like to think I'm in decent shape and can bushwhack with the best of em, but I learned that no matter how bad one thinks they are, they cannot keep up with a 400 lb bear in a cedar swamp and a few hounds. C'est impossible.

One day of hound bear hunting was the most physically strenuous day of hunting in my life (even topped dragging 2 elk out in the same day) - mind you, that day was a particularly busy day in the bear woods though. Anyone that claims otherwise is ignorant to the sport.


----------



## blackhorn (Dec 3, 2016)

Hound hunters are lazy, drive around all day drinking beer letting their dogs do the work.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

blackhorn said:


> Hound hunters are lazy, drive around all day drinking beer letting their dogs do the work.


No comment..


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

blackhorn said:


> Hound hunters are lazy, drive around all day drinking beer letting their dogs do the work.


As opposed to the hardworking, bust-ass, stand hunter who kills his bear while its head is in a bucket, or hole, or under a log? 
Stand hunters are lazy, lay around all day, hunt only the last hour of daylight, chest thumpers. 
Unless you catch a bear with your bare hands and choke it to death, you're using some advantage. Hounds or bait, everybody is cheating.
Your opinion has been noted, I'd appreciate it if you'd troll somewhere else.


----------

